# New Ruger Hawkeye 358 win. Loading advice?



## Hawkeye02 (May 6, 2008)

Are their any fellers here that shoot the 358win? I just got a Ruger hawkeye in 358 and am gonna start loading for it. 
I like the 35's as anyone who has one does. I've got a 35Rem, 35Whel and now the 358win. I've got my loads between them worked out as follows.
35rem; Spr180 fn and Rem 200 rn, Loads completed Range 150 max
358win; Hrn 180 sp, Rem200 pspcl, Spr220 fn, No loads yet. Range 250 max
35whel; Rem200 pspcl, NosAcbd225, Spr250 sp/mt/gs. Loads in progress. Range 350 max

Since I got your attention, I would just like to warn y'all that haven't bought a new Ruger in the last couple a years, NIB are stiff as a board and rough as a cob. They take a lot of attention to smooth out the action. but, hell, maybe they always did. These are my first Ruger rifles.

I have two a Mk2 in 280rem and the Hawkeye in 358w. bought within the last 6 months and both were very discuraging when I first got them home. Not like a new Rem 700. Not at all. Still Ruger is making rifles in calibers that Rem don't so there it is. Which is why I bought them.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I've done a very small amount of reloading for the 356 which basically a 358 with a semi-rimless case.


----------



## Hawkeye02 (May 6, 2008)

This comes as a big surprise to me that in 3 days out of all the hunters and shooters on this site there is only one guy that has and/or reloads a .356/358.

I can't figure out whether I am the only guy on board with a .358 or the only one that reloads. Which seems strange since Winchester is the only listed factory ammo and that is for a pretty weak 200 silvertip.

I have a pretty good load now for the Hornady 180grn .358 SP from the Speer #13 started at 50 grains stepped to MAX 52grains of H335 with a CCI mag primer in Fed necked up 308 match Brass, COL 2.68, Lee crimped = 2700+/- FPS; 3006 FE. I'm going to start working on a 200 grain load next with RL-7.

As always check the Book before you use any load.

Well thanks anyways.


----------

